# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Congratulations Andy Hall

## JEK

I see Thailand is opening back up to vaccinated tourists from 63 countries!
Hopefully is can once again serve drinks!
C054D9F3-4B30-45DA-9897-6A29DE620036.jpg

----------


## amyb

So happy for you, Andy.

Of course there is a huge following here hoping for your return to St Barths.

----------

